# [SOLVED] Dell Internet(Network)Drivers.



## krabbe (Jul 24, 2009)

Uhh, hey guys. 
I'm new to this, as I am new to computers in general - basically. 
I just reformatted my computer yesterday, plainly because it was running really slow etc. for games. blah blah.

I've been installing drivers and what-not, everything has worked except for my Internet Drivers. So basically, i cannot access the internet.

I looked on the dell website, and i tried all 4 of the different drivers, to find none of which worked. I was advised to download a Chipset driver aswell, which soon found out that it didn't work either.

I hope you can help.

P.S I have a Dell Precision Workstation 360 running XP. Service Tag: JRZF91S
Also, I use Ethernet? I think is the correct term (I don't use wireless.)


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Dell Internet(Network)Drivers.*








and welcome to the Forum

You should have loaded the Chipset driver first . . then the others. That may be your prolem. When you look in Device Manager, what all is marked with a yellow ! or shown as "Unknown"

Is your Network card on the Motherboard or was it added ?


----------



## krabbe (Jul 24, 2009)

*Re: Dell Internet(Network)Drivers.*

Okay umm I'm pretty fail at computer stuff. If you link me with 2 downloads, and tell me how to install properly in simple terms - I should understand.

Erm, i have 2 plug sfor an internet cord. 1 is on the very outskirts of the motherboard, and was the only 1 that worked before i reformatted, and the other 1 is the one that came stock to the PC , in with the USB plugs and stuff (i added the other one in) so yeah.


----------



## krabbe (Jul 24, 2009)

*Re: Dell Internet(Network)Drivers.*

Umm i device manager, "Other Devices" has "Ethernet Controller" in it... which has a yellow "?" annddd.. "Network Adapters" has a like.. picture of a card? thingo? and in that is Intel(R) Pro/1000 MT Network Connection.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Dell Internet(Network)Drivers.*

Sounds like the onboard LAN died and a PCI network card was added. Dell will not have the drivers for the add-in card.

You can open the case and look at the Network card to see what Brand/Model it is . . then google for the drivers


----------



## krabbe (Jul 24, 2009)

*Re: Dell Internet(Network)Drivers.*

Okay my case is open already, lemme loooook.
Its a D-Link. but theres like, a lot of numbers so i'm not sure which one. I can see.... DGE-530T // REV-A1 // ACN 052 202 838 // D43032 // 
and on the back, 8DGE530T.1A1
and 3 barcodes.


----------



## krabbe (Jul 24, 2009)

*Re: Dell Internet(Network)Drivers.*

I'm downloading a driver from http://drivers.softpedia.com/progDownload/D-Link-DGE-530T-Drive-r500-Download-20532.html 
please tell me that's right lol.


----------



## krabbe (Jul 24, 2009)

*Re: Dell Internet(Network)Drivers.*

Hmph. I downloaded it, i extracted it, and i restarted. Yet it still hasn't seemed to change at all. Before I reformatted, there was a green light, beside where the cable plugged into, that would always be on when internet was connected. Which it hasn't been on this wohle time, and still isn't. So i really dunno what to do.


----------



## krabbe (Jul 24, 2009)

*Re: Dell Internet(Network)Drivers.*

I know tihs is 4 posts in a row, but which ones better for me:

http://drivers.softpedia.com/progDo...Card-Driver-WinServer2008-Download-73920.html

or as above.


----------



## krabbe (Jul 24, 2009)

*Re: Dell Internet(Network)Drivers.*

bummmppp

help mee!


----------



## krabbe (Jul 24, 2009)

*Re: Dell Internet(Network)Drivers.*

sweeet lorrdddd, i need help toonighhttt! simpswr come backkkk u were helping like a proo!


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Dell Internet(Network)Drivers.*



krabbe said:


> I'm downloading a driver from http://drivers.softpedia.com/progDownload/D-Link-DGE-530T-Drive-r500-Download-20532.html
> please tell me that's right lol.


That looks like the right driver . . theother one is for Winows Server



krabbe said:


> Hmph. I downloaded it, i extracted it, and i restarted. Yet it still hasn't seemed to change at all. Before I reformatted, there was a green light, beside where the cable plugged into, that would always be on when internet was connected. Which it hasn't been on this wohle time, and still isn't. So i really dunno what to do.


What is in Device Manager now? Did you get any errors druingthe installation?


----------



## krabbe (Jul 24, 2009)

*Re: Dell Internet(Network)Drivers.*

Alls i have done was extract that file, into my C drive. I then looked in device manager and it stayed the same? cause when i extracted it, theres no setup.exe file to execute? to... install it as such? its just been extracted?


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Dell Internet(Network)Drivers.*

Look in the folder you extracted to . . it is usually slf exicuting, but you may have to install manually.

If you have to, you can extract again, have it extract to a specific folder, then in Device Manager, right click the NIC and select Update Driver . . then browse to the folder you extracted to


----------



## krabbe (Jul 24, 2009)

*Re: Dell Internet(Network)Drivers.*

Inside that folder there is like ..

Clinet32 Driver, DOS ODI driver, Linux Driver, literally everything. under Windows XP Driver i can only seee...
m4cxw2k3 .. a security catalog?
m4cxw2k3 .. system file?
m4cxw2k3 .. text document?
netm4cx .. setup information?


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Dell Internet(Network)Drivers.*

You can do the manual update as above


----------



## krabbe (Jul 24, 2009)

*Re: Dell Internet(Network)Drivers.*

yeah i read it...
and ...

omg dude. i think i'm in love. nothing sus tho - thank you soooooooo much. SO glad i found this site. TY!!!!!!!!


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Dell Internet(Network)Drivers.*

Glad you got it sorted . .


----------

